# Auto-Sleeper Pollensa re-upholsterer?



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

POLLENSA?

HAS ANYONE HAD RE-UPHOLSTERY  IN DERBY OF POLLENSA?

SHIRLEY


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Reupholstery*

We used to have a Pollensa.
We have had our current Van Reupholstered in Notts I think
"Regal Upholstery" not far from Derby.

Steve


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Reupholstery*

TKS FOR REPLY - DID THEY DO A GOOD JOB? WE HAVE BEEN RECOMMENDED TO PREMIER IN DERBY - QUITE EXPENSIVE BUT THEY SEEM NICE. WHAT AWFUL COLOURS THEY PUT IN THESE MOTORHOMES!!!! mINE IS THE RED COLOUR - YOU CAN SEE THE COLOUR IN THE ONE FOR SALE AT BECKS MOTOR HOMES - GET A HEADACHE WHEN I STEP IN. ALSO CUSHIONS VERY SOFT!!!

sHIRLEY


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Re Upholstery*

I think it fair to say that Regal did a good job several people on MHF recommend them.
Our Van was sort of "Puke" , cream with bits of orange, red , green etc in fact just like vomit.
The upholstery was changed about one week after we drove the van out of the dealers.

We arrived on site at about 07.30 hrs and drove away job done at 15.00 hrs. The Cab seats were pre-prepared and just needed fitting the Luton seats were made whilst we were there using the original as patterns. Regal are suppliers to several of the manufacturers.

Steve


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Re Upholstery*

Tks Steve
We are awaiting samples, our is 'vomit burst ulcer red' why oh why do thery choose these awful colours, or is it to keep the re-upholsteres in business?

Thanks

Shirley
8O


----------



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Shirley

Having looked around at all the names you have mentioned, we were put off mainly because of the very high prices quoted!

However, someone pointed us to A1 trimmers, I have added my previous thread link here :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-74529-10.html

So I will let you read, see the pictures which are self evident and most of all, the price !!! It was a little more expensive than needed to be as we chose leather knee rests.

For £900 we had All the upholstery covered, both front seats, all pelmets and all curtains ..... fab job done as well.

Read my thread for an explenation ................


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Regal furnishings come very highly recommended for speed, quality of finish and reliability

try these links;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-769989.html#769989

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-722162.html#722162

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-702768.html#702768

they are probably not the cheapest but "only a rich man can afford to buy cheap" may well be worth considering.

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/

I have seen them at the shows and was VERY impressed by their products and their attitude.

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Think you may find Regal were the original upholsters (will stand correction on this but they did do some A-S vans)


----------

